# Platform Storage bed plans



## Taxidermy and Wood (Dec 1, 2011)

I have scoured the web for plans for a platform storage bed but have been unsuccessful. I need a complete set of plan as well as a material list. It does not have to be free and am more than willing to pay. The plans that I need most closely resemble this bed. http://www.cymax.com/Coaster-Bookcase-Storage-Bed-in-Rich-Cappuccino-Finish.htm
The finish does not matter nor the wood as I will determine those on my own. I would sure appreciate any help on this as I have about given up on the search engines.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Just a thought. Have you considered working out your own set of plans?













 







.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I agree with c-man. Go with your own plans,and your projects will make you feel better about yourself. Not that you shouldn't go with others plans. But go with what you feel. It'll mean much more to you. That's what I do. Photo memory.


----------



## Taxidermy and Wood (Dec 1, 2011)

Dominick said:


> I agree with c-man. Go with your own plans,and your projects will make you feel better about yourself. Not that you shouldn't go with others plans. But go with what you feel. It'll mean much more to you. That's what I do. Photo memory.


 I just wanted some plans this time.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Taxidermy and Wood said:


> I just wanted some plans this time.


Thats your choice. I'm sure it will be nice. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2011)

> I just wanted some plans this time.


I'm one of those guys on the other side of the equation. I prefer to design stuff over actually making it. Partly because I have a small basement shop that's dripping with moisture in July and August.

Years ago I was looking for plans for a bed with a bookcase headboard and couldn't find what I was looking for so I designed my own (I do residential cabinet design for a living). After I built it, I fleshed out the plans with idea of selling them on the internet which I do now for a bit of extra income. (Sorry, I don't have any plans for a storage type bed.)

My approach to any project that I need to build, is to draw up plans (I'm an obsessive planner) and take pictures throughout the building process.

After it's done I use the pictures to remind me about what I actually did when making the plans for sale - sometimes years later.

I hope you can find what you need.


----------



## Taxidermy and Wood (Dec 1, 2011)

*Thanks Rick*

I understand how true wood-workers just set down and flesh out the plans. I actually started out my life as an electrical draftsman so drawing and planning are not new to me but,

I just do not have the time or the facilities to sit down and draw this up. I promised my wife that I could build a bed of better quality, exactly as she wanted and cheaper than one we would buy. I would just like to have a good plan to edit rather than play "try and see". I just want to get started and thought that someone on here could lead me to something close to the picture I first attached. I know everyone means well but I just need the plans if they are out there. I have done taxidermy part-time for over 20 years and I never did take on a new project without first seeing how the pros did it. That is the same thing here. First time bed building and need the direction from the pros, in the form of some good plans, material list, etc. Thanks for all who have replied and tried to help.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I have a twin size bed that looks similar in structure to what you posted. If you want, I can try to get and post some photos of the inside this weekend (I _think_ there's enough space to tip it over...). It's pretty simple, though: it's a plywood box with openings cut for the drawers. As I recall, there are supports across the short dimension with the rails for the drawers attached, and the mattress sits on a piece of plywood that's fastened to some cross-braces. It's survived a lot of abuse, so it's certainly a sturdy design!

It doesn't have a book-case headboard, but that seems like it would be relatively simple to add.

Let me know if you want pictures -- I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Taxidermy and Wood (Dec 1, 2011)

*Thanks Alex !*

I really do appreciate your offer but I am dense enough to need a set of plans. I still search the web as often as I can and have found a couple of things but will still search. Thank you Alex!


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

No problem! You might try searching for "captain's bed" plans: as far as I can tell that's what beds with drawers under them are called when they're twin size. You might be able to find plans for a full or queen, or just change the width of some twin size plans.


----------



## Mozart (Dec 4, 2011)

I am new to this site so please forgive any mistakes that I make in this posting. 

I have several designs for a platform bed. Are you looking for a king or queen bed. Plain or bookcase headboard.


----------



## Taxidermy and Wood (Dec 1, 2011)

*Thanks for reply*

Looking for KIng with Bookcase headboard


----------



## Mozart (Dec 4, 2011)

Send me your address


----------



## Cripley (Dec 13, 2011)

The lady who runs this site has plans for a whole host of furniture pieces for free with plans done in google sketch up. Although its not exactly what you want the below link is for a storage bed with drawers on the sides---it could easily be modified for what you want.

link: http://ana-white.com/2011/09/farmhouse-storage-bed-storage-drawers


----------

